# S&W Performance Center Shield Plus with Crimson Trace reflex sight



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

Does anyone have one of these ? If so, I have a question.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

Nobody ?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have an M&P 9 Shield Plus but its box stock. Sorry I can't help but I will add that it's a fine piece.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a performance center single stack Shield - got it a few weeks ago. It's cool.

But, I am not into carrying optics on a handgun, personally...


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

Well, my problem was that the CT red dot would not seat flush on the slide. You could see a little daylight underneath it which I’ve never experienced with any other red dot, and I have several on handguns. I took it back to my dealer, he contacted S&W, and they wanted him to send it back. That’s where I am now, new holster, 400 rounds of ball, and no pistol ! Dammitboy !


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

drycreek said:


> Well, my problem was that the CT red dot would not seat flush on the slide. You could see a little daylight underneath it which I’ve never experienced with any other red dot, and I have several on handguns. I took it back to my dealer, he contacted S&W, and they wanted him to send it back. That’s where I am now, new holster, 400 rounds of ball, and no pistol ! Dammitboy !


Awww man, that would aggravate me!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Your 400 rounds of ball will just last a bit longer.
Seriously though, S&W will make it right and with a little luck, they will do it quickly.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

Update ! I got my Shield Plus back a couple days ago and the ticket said repaired slide. I think they replaced it but who knows. I do know that the red dot fits like it should now. I’m in Texas and by ten o’clock it’s hotter than h e double L here so I haven’t shot it yet. Had outside chores Friday and this morning. Tomorrow is another day and shortly after daylight I’ll be shooting it and my wife will be shooting her new LCP Max.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

Another update on the Shield Plus. It took a couple weeks for my holster to show up this 4” barreled Shield Plus being new, but I’ve been carrying it almost every day for at least 3.5 months. I like it ! The red dot presents no problems in concealment or handling, and it’s very accurate. I’ve been carrying it in a nice leather OWB holster from Wright Leather Works but I have a kydex IWB coming from DME holsters. It should get here this week. The OWB is fine for winter but summer here almost requires an IWB because I usually wear T shirts. (Kydex holsters have no soul IMO but they do a good job of retention and concealment. ) The gun itself I couldn’t be happier with. It shoots better than I do, with the Crimson Trace red dot, and has devoured everything I’ve put through it. I don’t know if it’s the ported barrel, but fast follow up shots are easy. I’d recommend it to anyone looking for a carry gun.


----------

